# DC's Drift: 2006 TRG drivers for #64.



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*DC's Drift: 2006 TRG drivers for #64.* 
FRIDAY 23RD DECEMBER 2005 
Crash.Net exclusive by DC Williams








The Racers Group will announce within the next two weeks that Paul Edwards and Kelly Collins will occupy the team's Pontiac-backed #64 GTO.R seats for the 2006 Rolex Series season, according to sources very close to the situation.

Edwards and Collins will be joined for the Rolex 24 by Edwards' occasional 2005-season team-mate Jan Magnussen along with Andy Pilgrim.

Pilgrim most recently raced a Cadillac in the SCCA GT World Challenge Driver's Cup, scoring eight top-five finishes on the way to a first-place points finish in 2005. Pilgrim has two Rolex 24 at Daytona winner’s watches: one earned in 2002 winning American GT class in the #09 Spirit of Daytona Corvette and in 2004 with Feeds The Need Racing’s #54 Pontiac-Doran DP.

One-time F1 driver Magnussen, named Danish Racing Driver of the Year 2005 by the Danish Racing Federation, has scored numerous wins in a plethora of car classes on two different continents since the Dane started racing, including three 2005 Rolex Series GT victories in the Pontiac GTO.R he shared with Edwards. Among Magnussen's victories are Corvette works wins at Le Mans and Petit Le Mans.

With his 2005 driving partner, Edwards won at Watkins Glen [round 2], Phoenix and Mexico City in his Pontiac GTO.R. He also competed in British Formula Palmer Audi Winter Series, Formula Opel Winter Series, British Formula Three Series and British Formula Ford Championship.

Once a Corvette works driver [1999, 2000, 2001, 2002], Collins has posted over a dozen major series' race victories spanning a number of sportscar series and car types since joining the professional ranks in 1990. In 2002 Collins raced to a Rolex 24 podium finish with Pilgrim, Dale Earnhardt and Dale Earnhardt, Jr. After bumping around teams and classes for the last couple of years, Collins has found a home with old friend Buckler.


----------

